# Hey everyone! anyone have experience filming freerunning/parkour?



## rmblack (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey everyone I'd like you to share your thoughts on my video, and also if you have any recommendations for better filming. I shot this on a 5DmkII at 24p and 1/125th seconds. Does anyone in the community shoot parkour/freerunning? I'd love to see your videos. Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PWmqzFlO_g


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me I have no idea about shooting video I havenet even tried it out on my 5D2 yet 
I like the soundtrack too


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah well done.

You could experiment with 60fps to create some slow-motion when he's just about to jump/land etc.


----------



## Jettatore (Nov 22, 2011)

Makes me want to clear out some space on the rug in our living room, and do some cartwheels and somesaults as a cheap and fun way to lose my belly. Well done man, gave you a thumbs up.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 22, 2011)

You did a good job with the tools you have. However, without the ability to autofocus, you are limited to short clips of pre focused subjects. This makes for a choppy video with no follow thru, just jumping from scene to scene. 

You made the best of a difficult situation.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent camera work. Very impressive video. But...no real story.

Don't get me wrong, I'm very impressed with the quality of the production. I just think you need to ask yourself what you are trying to say. What does this tell us about the freerunners? What motivates them? What do they look for to challenge them? What risks do they face (physical injury, arrest, etc .)

This moves too slowly and is too long for just a video set to music and it's very hard to tell a story without some voice overs or interviews. I don't want to impose my vision on you, but I do think that re-cutting this to include some interviews and voice-overs could result in a prize-winning short film. I want to know why these guys do this. I want to see them taping on the bandages after a bad fall. I want to see his mom saying "Johnny has been jumping and climbing since he was nine months old. I remember the time I came home and he'd pulled down the curtain rod trying to climb the wall." 

You get the idea. You've got the video skills down. Now make us care about these guys.


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 22, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Excellent camera work. Very impressive video. But...no real story.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm very impressed with the quality of the production. I just think you need to ask yourself what you are trying to say. What does this tell us about the freerunners? What motivates them? What do they look for to challenge them? What risks do they face (physical injury, arrest, etc .)
> 
> ...



Hmm, interesting ideas indeed. I would really want to know what motivates them for instance.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 22, 2011)

this thread made me learn how to turn on video on my 5D2 

so thats step 1 about what 999,999 to go now ?


----------



## Jedifarce (Nov 24, 2011)

rmblack said:


> Hey everyone I'd like you to share your thoughts on my video, and also if you have any recommendations for better filming. I shot this on a 5DmkII at 24p and 1/125th seconds. Does anyone in the community shoot parkour/freerunning? I'd love to see your videos. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PWmqzFlO_g



Perhaps a wider angle lens or anamorphic adapter. Somehow the look of the video made everything seem a bit confined on the runner and not on the environment.


----------



## rmblack (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! We worked hard on it and I'm glad it is interesting to you all!



unfocused said:


> Excellent camera work. Very impressive video. But...no real story.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm very impressed with the quality of the production. I just think you need to ask yourself what you are trying to say. What does this tell us about the freerunners? What motivates them? What do they look for to challenge them? What risks do they face (physical injury, arrest, etc .)
> 
> ...



I've never thought about making it more appropriate for viewing from a larger audience - When we shot this it was both testing out the camera and "showing off" his skills, we'd never done video before. That being said, I think that is a great idea, and I will definitely start some interviews. I'd love to get into some of the independent film festival friendly competitions, and I think people would enjoy learning about such an exciting and unique sport, especially as it has a lot deeper meaning to the traceurs themselves that they'd like to share. It might be awhile, but I'll try and post it when I finish, I'd like another critique  



handsomerob said:


> Yeah well done.
> 
> You could experiment with 60fps to create some slow-motion when he's just about to jump/land etc.



Thanks! Unfortunately the 5dmkii doesn't shoot anything about 30fps, but I just got a little gopro2 so we'll see if we can get some slow mo in the next video, I can't wait to try it out!



Jedifarce said:


> Perhaps a wider angle lens or anamorphic adapter. Somehow the look of the video made everything seem a bit confined on the runner and not on the environment.



I shot it mostly on a 28-70mm 2.8L so it was kind of an awkward wide shot, but I tried to work with what I had. I think a big part of why it was so close up is I was just too close. I'm going to try filming from farther back in the future. Although I personally like the way I shot this, I know that a lot of the attention grabbing is in a well composed scene and have a bit more perspective and scenery. Look for my next video, I'll hopefully finish it sometime in September next year haha


----------



## NormanBates (Dec 19, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> this thread made me learn how to turn on video on my 5D2
> 
> so thats step 1 about what 999,999 to go now ?



my basic photography tutorial has a section on video, it may be a good place to start
http://www.similaar.com/foto/tuten/600.html



edit: also, to the OP:
usually, the place to look for great, pro-looking videos, is vimeo:
http://vimeo.com/22157500
http://vimeo.com/5318821


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 19, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent camera work. Very impressive video. But...no real story.
> ...



After reading this thread, but before watching the video my thought was "I don't want to see interviews"--but in this particular case they could add something. Other options that could add interest would be simply textually noting things of interest in the video. For example, do the moves have names you could note, put a caption with some of the distances on there, what makes certain moves harder or more interesting (that might not be obvious to the casual viewer.) Are any of the jumps a new achievement or record for the jumper? I would have to believe that there are failed attempts as well, maybe show a few of those before the success of a particularly challenging jump to show that it's not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 20, 2011)

rmblack said:


> I shot it mostly on a 28-70mm 2.8L so it was kind of an awkward wide shot, but I tried to work with what I had. I think a big part of why it was so close up is I was just too close. I'm going to try filming from farther back in the future. Although I personally like the way I shot this, I know that a lot of the attention grabbing is in a well composed scene and have a bit more perspective and scenery. Look for my next video, I'll hopefully finish it sometime in September next year haha



You're going to make us wait almost a year? LOL. Okay, I guess that will give you a lot of prep time. BTW, how about sticking a GoPro on the jumpers chest or wear a helmet cam so you get the perspective of the jumper and mix that up with the DSLR footage. I actually have the GoPro chest harness, people joke it makes you look like Iron man. Could work. I agree with everyone about adding voice overs and intercut interviews, that would help the video a lot.


----------



## rmblack (Dec 23, 2011)

Jedifarce said:


> rmblack said:
> 
> 
> > I shot it mostly on a 28-70mm 2.8L so it was kind of an awkward wide shot, but I tried to work with what I had. I think a big part of why it was so close up is I was just too close. I'm going to try filming from farther back in the future. Although I personally like the way I shot this, I know that a lot of the attention grabbing is in a well composed scene and have a bit more perspective and scenery. Look for my next video, I'll hopefully finish it sometime in September next year haha
> ...



I've got more that I'm working on than just the parkour vid, so hopefully I'll keep you guys interested throughout the year haha. Shooting this video took about a half a year though - everyone I film with is in school (and so am I) so we don't have as much time as we'd like. As for the gopro, I just got the GoPro Hero2 (sold my old 350D for it) and was thinking of doing just that! Although I haven't gotten the harness yet; I figure that is more stable than the headcam setup it came with. I might return it though, it has a rattle. Does yours? As for those interviews, I'm starting those this late spring or summer (I want to do outdoor interviews, and I live in MI). Hopefully the next video will have more content of interest to everyone, not just other freerunners.


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 25, 2011)

rmblack said:


> As for the gopro, I just got the GoPro Hero2 (sold my old 350D for it) and was thinking of doing just that! Although I haven't gotten the harness yet; I figure that is more stable than the headcam setup it came with. I might return it though, it has a rattle. Does yours?



The chest harness still moves, sometimes I will hold it against my chest so it doesn't move if I need a stable shot. I would love to have a future Gopro with IS, the Gopro cameras handle image stabilization like the Sony Nex's - very badly. 

Thing about the chest harness is if you shoot 1080p wearing it on your chest, you won't realize you've cut peoples heads off because you're shooting chest level. So to correct that I shoot the Gopro at 960p which gets everything head to toe, then edit to 1080p in post and it gives a semi fisheye look to the footage. But for your stuff I don't think that is necessary. I only do the 960p because I'm fliming people skating on the ice.


----------



## rmblack (Dec 28, 2011)

Jedifarce said:


> Thing about the chest harness is if you shoot 1080p wearing it on your chest, you won't realize you've cut peoples heads off because you're shooting chest level. So to correct that I shoot the Gopro at 960p which gets everything head to toe, then edit to 1080p in post and it gives a semi fisheye look to the footage. But for your stuff I don't think that is necessary. I only do the 960p because I'm fliming people skating on the ice.



I'll have to try that out and see what works best, I have been trying to avoid the fisheye look but whatever works best I'll take. You aren't filming ice hockey by chance are you? I can't wait until our neighborhood rink is ready to go, I'm a rink rat at heart haha.


----------



## Yoshiyuki Blade (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmmm I noticed some interlacing artifacts in your video, how was that introduced? 

Edit: Another common oversight is that the levels weren't converted to PC range, which may be what I'm seeing here. The 5D records in PC range, but most video players and apps often assume TV range, so the video can look a little washed out. This was a problem in the C300 debut video Mobius. Convert from the assumed TV range to PC range to get "truer" looking levels for regular web presentation.


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 29, 2011)

rmblack said:


> Jedifarce said:
> 
> 
> > Thing about the chest harness is if you shoot 1080p wearing it on your chest, you won't realize you've cut peoples heads off because you're shooting chest level. So to correct that I shoot the Gopro at 960p which gets everything head to toe, then edit to 1080p in post and it gives a semi fisheye look to the footage. But for your stuff I don't think that is necessary. I only do the 960p because I'm fliming people skating on the ice.
> ...



Naw, I'm not really into hockey although people always assume we play hockey because we ice skate. I just enjoy filming my friends and figure skating events.


----------



## rmblack (Jan 3, 2012)

Yoshiyuki Blade said:


> Hmmm I noticed some interlacing artifacts in your video, how was that introduced?
> 
> Edit: Another common oversight is that the levels weren't converted to PC range, which may be what I'm seeing here. The 5D records in PC range, but most video players and apps often assume TV range, so the video can look a little washed out. This was a problem in the C300 debut video Mobius. Convert from the assumed TV range to PC range to get "truer" looking levels for regular web presentation.



I was using Mercalli to smooth out some of the pans, but I'm not sure if it was worth it, although you are the first to mention the interlacing issues. I will have to read about converting the levels to the correct range, and do that in my next film. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, good stuff. Especially for just beginning to shoot. Nice job cutting together different shots on the action, esp on the bench sequence.
The only advice, I noticed some weird interlacing too, for example at 2:35 and 2:42. It looks like maybe this was introduced by the shots you used smoothing in post? Just curious what editing software you used. I didn't see interlacing for most of the vid--you just want to be sure to keep your timelines, exports and compressions progressive whenever possible, esp. for the web. The web doesn't like interlaced.

I didn't notice the PC range vs. TV range issue. I don't know about lower end editing systems, but I know on Final Cut and AVID (and I'm pretty sure adobe premiere) you have to drop a filter on your video to get it to go from PC levels to TV levels, so that's probably not an issue.

If you're looking at making it feel like film, though, shoot 24p and put your shutter to 1/50th. Anything faster can make it feel choppy or more like video.

Eventually you may want to mess around with different video picture settings--turn down sharpness, contrast, and saturation. Then mess around with color correction in post to get the look you want. This is what a lot of people do.

But yeah, good stuff.



rmblack said:


> Yoshiyuki Blade said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm I noticed some interlacing artifacts in your video, how was that introduced?
> ...


----------



## Yoshiyuki Blade (Jan 4, 2012)

rmblack said:


> I was using Mercalli to smooth out some of the pans, but I'm not sure if it was worth it, although you are the first to mention the interlacing issues. I will have to read about converting the levels to the correct range, and do that in my next film. Thanks for the info!



Indeed. Though I'm not 100% sure that what I'm seeing is an oversight in the range, be aware that the following often happens:

Input: PC range -> Output: TV range (assumed by the player)

So while the video is recorded in full range, many video players don't look for full (PC) range flags in the video, assume TV range, and clip off the highs and lows of each video, making it look washed out. There are 2 solutions.

Ideally you want:

Input: PC range -> Output: PC range (player notices the full range flag and takes it into account)

But to be on the safe side you can do this:

Input: Convert to TV range (done in post) -> Output: TV range (assumed by the player)

I dunno how youtube handles full range video, but always be aware of this hiccup that can occur. I think even Blu-ray assumes TV range.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm curious as to what your export settings are when you finish editing. Also do you have a glidecam?


----------



## rmblack (Jan 6, 2012)

Minnesota Nice said:


> I'm curious as to what your export settings are when you finish editing. Also do you have a glidecam?



I'm using Premiere Pro cs5 for editing, and I use a "frankenglide" for smoothing out the shots. I just took the top of a cheap tripod and stuck it into the bottom of another cheap tripod, so that i can hang a little black 1lb ankle weight from one of the heads while I film with the other, and flip it over and be able to use the legs when I'm shooting stills. It's not too sturdy, but it's better than the other methods I've tried. The only other thing that came close to the frankenglide - but was a lot more inconvenient - was using rubber bands to put two full water bottles on an upside down tripod and using the 1/4" 20 thread that was on the bottom (now top) to secure the camera. It was surprisingly smooth, but me or the other guys would end up drinking the water half way through the shoot so it'd be extremely unbalanced by the time we were done haha. 

my settings are for 1080p 24 fps on youtube:

NTSC, 1920x1080, 24 fps, Progressive
AAC, 192 kbps, 48 kHz, Stereo
VBR, 1 Pass, Target 15.0, Max 20.00 Mbps

let me know if these can be better


----------



## rmblack (Jan 6, 2012)

Lyra Video Productions said:


> Hey, good stuff. Especially for just beginning to shoot. Nice job cutting together different shots on the action, esp on the bench sequence.
> The only advice, I noticed some weird interlacing too, for example at 2:35 and 2:42. It looks like maybe this was introduced by the shots you used smoothing in post? Just curious what editing software you used. I didn't see interlacing for most of the vid--you just want to be sure to keep your timelines, exports and compressions progressive whenever possible, esp. for the web. The web doesn't like interlaced.
> 
> I didn't notice the PC range vs. TV range issue. I don't know about lower end editing systems, but I know on Final Cut and AVID (and I'm pretty sure adobe premiere) you have to drop a filter on your video to get it to go from PC levels to TV levels, so that's probably not an issue.
> ...


Thanks! As for the quality issues, I was aware of the interlacing when I published it, but I'm glad you guys are giving feedback; I'm probably not going to use the same software I mentioned earlier (Mercalli 2.0 on Premiere Pro cs5) next time as it gives those interlacing issues. I will look for the levels filter for PC and use that next time, I'm sure it'll make a difference if I haven't already been using it. 

I understand why 1/50 is best for a "film" look, but I ended up shooting this at 1/125 24p as I needed to capture more motion and keep his movements sharp. I will try more 1/50 24p shots, but for this video I really wanted those closer shots and I feel like they wouldn't have been sharp enough. Maybe I will use it in wider shots but I wanted everything to flow well and couldn't decide if changing the shutter would catch the viewers eye for a shot or not, if that makes sense. 

As for color correction and in camera picture styles etc., I did use them on this minimally, as I was just teaching myself/learning colorista. I used a custom white balance with a grey card and technicolor's cinestyle on most of my shots, unless they were spontaneous, then it was usually on faithful which I use for stills.


----------



## underjammer (Jan 6, 2012)

rmblack said:


> Minnesota Nice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious as to what your export settings are when you finish editing. Also do you have a glidecam?
> ...



I don't really have much video experience, but I remember reading about some guy who created a "simple" (and cheap-ish, too...?) steady-cam type device, and put it on kickstarter, and it was a pretty big success. Just looked it up, and it's called the EZ Steady, and it's $325. No idea if that's cheap, expensive, what not, but the thing supposedly won't be available for another month or so. Something to check out, if nothing else, perhaps! : D I think this is the official page..

http://rhinocameragear.com/RCG%20EZ-Steady

The GoPro sounds like an awesome idea (it makes me think of Mirror's Edge (video game)), but with all the jumping and flipping, you'll have to get it seriously solid to your guy, or when he lands and flips, it's going to get bouncy. Probably some really tightly fitting helmet with a custom mount. I bet he'll love that. : D I wonder if you could do a head-lamp type headband adapter, and just have it plopped right on his forehead..? And maybe a tight fitting beanie/hat to keep that on. He'd have a big fat camera growth on his forehead, but it would otherwise be light and low profile, and it would show where he's looking as he's planning his route. (Or just make him go shirtless and duct tape it to his chest, if that chest harness isn't enough. : D)


----------



## rmblack (Jan 6, 2012)

underjammer said:


> I don't really have much video experience, but I remember reading about some guy who created a "simple" (and cheap-ish, too...?) steady-cam type device, and put it on kickstarter, and it was a pretty big success. Just looked it up, and it's called the EZ Steady, and it's $325. No idea if that's cheap, expensive, what not, but the thing supposedly won't be available for another month or so. Something to check out, if nothing else, perhaps! : D I think this is the official page..
> 
> http://rhinocameragear.com/RCG%20EZ-Steady
> 
> The GoPro sounds like an awesome idea (it makes me think of Mirror's Edge (video game)), but with all the jumping and flipping, you'll have to get it seriously solid to your guy, or when he lands and flips, it's going to get bouncy. Probably some really tightly fitting helmet with a custom mount. I bet he'll love that. : D I wonder if you could do a head-lamp type headband adapter, and just have it plopped right on his forehead..? And maybe a tight fitting beanie/hat to keep that on. He'd have a big fat camera growth on his forehead, but it would otherwise be light and low profile, and it would show where he's looking as he's planning his route. (Or just make him go shirtless and duct tape it to his chest, if that chest harness isn't enough. : D)



Too expensive for me, I'd rather try some of the DIYs I've seen that look similar but are under $100 to make. As for the gopro, I haven't researched it yet (oops) but those sound like good ideas. I watched a couple videos on youtube where they just used the headlamp type mount that comes with it, and it falls off every other time they use it, but they do get the shot. I might add a chin strap to it so it stays on, but I'm thinking I'll have to make a new mount for the gopro case, it seems to slip no matter how much you tighten the screws


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 7, 2012)

rmblack said:


> Minnesota Nice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious as to what your export settings are when you finish editing. Also do you have a glidecam?
> ...




VBR, 1 Pass, Target 15.0, Max 20.00 Mbps

Bingo, thanks.

And yeah, I don't have the money to spend on a nice tripod. I'm guessing my tripod is 10-20 bucks tops. I don't use it much, I'm getting a glidecam HD 2000 soon, almost have enough money to get it! I actually made a pretty good slider out of some aluminum bars and some ball bearings on a sled with little rubber wheels, I've got access to a lot of stuff like that because of my job but it does the job! Keep up the good videos! And that guy in the beginning who ate the Doritos reminds me of my friend haha.


----------



## rmblack (Jan 7, 2012)

Minnesota Nice said:


> rmblack said:
> 
> 
> > Minnesota Nice said:
> ...



the guy who ate the Doritos is the guy who is in the video, in case you didn't catch it. He's quite a character. 

Everyone - look out for the trailer to our new movie we're working on, it should be done before winter is over. The trailer that is. It's called: They Were Gods. Maybe I'll post a preview tonight just for kicks haha


----------



## tt (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but worth a +1, has the OP looked at videos already produced? In the UK, there was a Channel 4 documentary called Jump London (and there was also jump Britain).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVj2F9KxI6g
I'd imagine folks like Sébastien Foucan have some good professional footage to get ideas from!

eg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fouvwilGWc The TEmpest Academy video. There's the footage of freerunnning events too - eg the barclaycard one in london


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are looking for a way to keep the GoPro on someone and you haven't tried the chesty you should. It is pretty solid and I've used it snowboarding before.


----------



## rmblack (Jan 11, 2012)

tt said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but worth a +1, has the OP looked at videos already produced? In the UK, there was a Channel 4 documentary called Jump London (and there was also jump Britain).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVj2F9KxI6g
> I'd imagine folks like Sébastien Foucan have some good professional footage to get ideas from!
> 
> eg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fouvwilGWc The TEmpest Academy video. There's the footage of freerunnning events too - eg the barclaycard one in london


I have seen both of these but that doesn't make them any less awesome. Have you seen the Storm Freerun Vol. 1? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHy9W9LpvlQ&ob=av3e The guys filmed it with A 5d and 7d and wrote a lot about how they did it. You can view that here http://www.claudiu.co.uk/2010/12/storm-freerun-behind-the-edit/


----------

